# Dusty Hunting Hoorahs?!



## ChelsMarie (May 23, 2011)

Been seeing a lot of posts on MUA of some pretty decent Dusty hauls. I myself have scored some amazing polishes lately. Just thought I would ask if any of the ladies here found any killer dusties. If you have pics that's a huge plus!

  	Just a few polishes I have found have been Sand-Erella, Day At The Peach, All Rose Lead To Rome, Sugarplum Yum glitter top coat and many others.

  	This is Sand-erella. It's so gorgeous!





  	This is Sugarplum Yum. Also so pretty!





  	And a true Beauty! Day At The Peach





  	I also found a What's Dune? recently too. I have yet to get a good picture of it.
  	Here is a picture of All Rose Lead To Rome




  	I also scored a ton of China Glaze OMG and Kaleidoscope polishes. I love dusty hunting. I told my husband dusty hunting will never leave me so I owe it a little extra love


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

i must be super stoopid but what is a dusty polish?! the polishes in the pics are freaking stunning though!


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i must be super stoopid but what is a dusty polish?! the polishes in the pics are freaking stunning though!



 	If you're stoopid, then so am I.  I have never heard of a 'dusty polish'   *shrugs*


----------



## ChelsMarie (May 24, 2011)

Dusty Hunting refers to looking for old polishes. It's called "dusty" hunting because most of the good finds are so old that they have a ring of dust around the cap. And neither of of you are stoopid lol


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, ChelsMarie 

  	I own a lot of 'dusties' then.   I still have a number of nail polishes from the early 80s and maybe even late 70s LOL.  Most of them are No7 and Revlon, though, I think, and a couple of Leichner.  I'd never heard of the likes of OPI, China Glaze and Orly back then (if they even existed then?).  I have a few lipsticks, eyeshadows and blushers of a similar vintage


----------



## ChelsMarie (May 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> Thanks for the explanation, ChelsMarie
> 
> I own a lot of 'dusties' then.   I still have a number of nail polishes from the early 80s and maybe even late 70s LOL.  Most of them are No7 and Revlon, though, I think, and a couple of Leichner.  I'd never heard of the likes of OPI, China Glaze and Orly back then (if they even existed then?).  I have a few lipsticks, eyeshadows and blushers of a similar vintage



 	NP 

  	Half the time I don't even buy new nail polishes just so I can hunt for them later lol
  	It is ridiculous but it is seriously my favorite thing to do. It takes a lot of stress off of me. Instead of going out and partying, I go out and dusty hunt haha.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

ChelsMarie said:


> NP
> 
> Half the time I don't even buy new nail polishes just so I can hunt for them later lol
> It is ridiculous but it is seriously my favorite thing to do. It takes a lot of stress off of me. Instead of going out and partying, I go out and dusty hunt haha.


  	that's a good idea actually! if you find them at a good price then it is most likely worth the wait! i can't wait to see which others you find. i keep looking out for the opi legally blonde 2 collection - the annoying thing is that i had the three polishes but chucked them out (stupidly) years ago! now i want them again!


----------

